# Caterer Training Resource



## reibebe-dj (Jun 30, 2004)

The restaurant I work for just got this training program for the computer. It has a ton of instructions for just about everything for the beginniner caterer to the master on a refresher. It also has saved us a ton on training new employees and saving materials. Check it out:

www.kpculinary.com

They could send you a demo of the product, which was helpful.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## finebaker (Aug 13, 2004)

All this is is SPAM for overpriced videos. Expect new posting within a week!


----------

